# Traditional publishing: Writing queries and where to send them to



## MichaelSullivan

I compiled this data as part of a recent AMA on Publishing Paths at reddit but thought it might be helpful to the community at large so I broke it out.


*Resources for Writing Query Letters*

 Noah Lukeman's How to Write a Winning Query Letter (Free PDF)
 Marcus Sakey - How to ensure 75% of agents will request your mateirial]
 Jane Friedman's Writer's Digest Series on Writing Queries
 Query Shark - critical review of queries


*Resources for Book Publishers for Direct Sumbission*

 Query Tracker
 Duotrope
 Preditors & Editors
 Ralan (Speculative Fiction)
 Agent Query
  Writer Magazine.com
 List of US Publishers


*Resources for Finding Agents*

 1,000 Literary Agents
 Agent Query
 Preditors & Editors
 Publisher’s Marketplace: to see who is making deals. 
 Association of Author Representatives
 US Literary Agents


*Annual Directories of Agents and Publishers*

201x Writer's Market  Deluxe Edition
201x Guide to Literary Agents
Jeff Herman's Guide to Book Publishers, Editors, and Literary Agents 201x


----------



## Black Dragon

Thanks for this great info, Michael.  This thread is now a sticky.


----------



## MichaelSullivan

Nice - glad you found it useful.


----------



## Trip Williams

This is great information! Thank you so much for posting. I certainly will look into these. I want to traditionally publish, and haven't the foggiest of how to go about doing it.


----------



## Wamsutta

Thanks for compiling all this in one place. I see that the Query Shark is still taking and answering questions. Do you think the information in the older articles about query letters still apply today?


----------



## TheRealKyleTM

MichaelSullivan said:


> I compiled this data as part of a recent AMA on Publishing Paths at reddit but thought it might be helpful to the community at large so I broke it out.
> 
> 
> *Resources for Writing Query Letters*
> 
> Noah Lukeman's How to Write a Winning Query Letter (Free PDF)
> Marcus Sakey - How to ensure 75% of agents will request your mateirial]
> Jane Friedman's Writer's Digest Series on Writing Queries
> Query Shark - critical review of queries
> 
> 
> *Resources for Book Publishers for Direct Sumbission*
> 
> Query Tracker
> Duotrope
> Preditors & Editors
> Ralan (Speculative Fiction)
> Agent Query
> Writer Magazine.com
> List of US Publishers
> 
> 
> *Resources for Finding Agents*
> 
> 1,000 Literary Agents
> Agent Query
> Preditors & Editors
> Publisher’s Marketplace: to see who is making deals.
> Association of Author Representatives
> US Literary Agents
> 
> 
> *Annual Directories of Agents and Publishers*
> 
> 201x Writer's Market  Deluxe Edition
> 201x Guide to Literary Agents
> Jeff Herman's Guide to Book Publishers, Editors, and Literary Agents 201x


This is amazing thank you! I want to trditionally publish something but I think I need to figure out how to finish writing a manuscript before I look too far into this rabbit hole of research XD


----------

